# Pistol Recomendations for Concealed Carry



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

How is the recoil of the 45 ACP compared to a 9MM?

I am getting mild arthritis in both of my hands and wrists and will not shoot my 44 mag any more becasue of it. In fact I am planning on selling it because the last time I shot it my wrist and hand hurt for a week. 357s are also very hard on the hands/wrists.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I am a very well practiced pistol shot. I've been hunting with my Ruger Mark II for over 20 years and can consistantly hit a 1" target at up to 20 yards and can draw it and shoot it accurately very quickly.
> 
> I'm also used to shooting a revolver with great accuracy, but I had to have the trigger worked on to get there.
> 
> With practic, are these subcompact simi-s capable of delivering the kind of accuracy out of the box that I'm used to? Are there any that are accurate that don't require a trigger job?


IMHO:

The .22 is an inherently accurate cartridge - you are not going to get the same accuracy in a short bbl carry gun. Good news is you do not need that accuracy in a defensive pistol - worry more about hitting a 6"-8" center mass area every time at 20 feet under stress; any subcompact you look at will be able to do that. I am an Expert class competitive Bulleye shooter but that means squat in defensive scenarios - more concerned with rapid draw and hit a sillhouette sized target with the first shot at close range.

As far as triggers go you will have to try them to see - the Glock has a very different pull than you are used to from an accurized .22. The closest thing you can get triggerwise is in a 1911. Be careful of very light pulls in a carry gun - stress and adrenaline does funny things to the body and hair triggers may not be the best idea in the 'real world.' Glocks can be modified easily for a 3.5 - 4.5 lb DAO pull, cannot speak for other makes.

Now the deciding factor - can you get proficent with the carry gun so that you are supremely confident in all situations? One hand / strong/weak side, barricade, left/right, double tap, etc etc etc. If you haven't checked the price of ammo lately consider this - for all Glocks and 1911s you can get affordable [~$275] .22 conversion kits that allow you to practice with the same frame and trigger pull as your carry gun. Mine shoots inexpensive bulk ammo at $10 per 500 rds. Bulk 9mm is about $65 per 500. Police and military get free practice ammo - you and I have to pay for it.

For various reasons listed above I would suggest a Glock but as stated go rent them all and see what you like.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Trophy Specialist said:


> How is the recoil of the 45 ACP compared to a 9MM?
> 
> I am getting mild arthritis in both of my hands and wrists and will not shoot my 44 mag any more becasue of it. In fact I am planning on selling it because the last time I shot it my wrist and hand hurt for a week. 357s are also very hard on the hands/wrists.



Stay away from that Titanium .357 I posted a link to then, that gun will not be a lot of fun....though .38 spc loads would be mild for practice purposes.

The .45 has more recoil than the 9mm no doubt, but it's nothing like a .44 mag or even a midleweight .357 for that matter. My 21 oz Tuarus has some pretty heavy muzzle flip and twist....it's the twist that gets ya it seems. When I shoot if for extended sessions, my trigger finger gets very, very sore from pulling the very heavy long double action trigger stroke that this gun has. A reason why I'm trading it in eventually. I can shoot my 1911 all day with 230gr hardball ammo. The recoil to me is very mild and muzzleflip is very controllable....no twisting like my little Taurus. Remember my 1911 is only 28oz unloaded, most commande size guns are anywhere from 34-38oz with the 5" barrel versions going into the low 40oz. These are general numbers, some 1911's today are coming with polymer frames etc so weights can be all over the board. Imo, there is not much difference in recoil from the .40's to the 45acp. The 9's will usually be easier to shoot recoil wise, but gun grip design and action will all have an effect of perceived recoil. I kind of feel the 9's are little light for a woods gun, but thats based soley on my opinion and nothing on experience so take it for what it's worth. I know Deputy has experience with the 9 and is a big believer in it so he could recommend proper loads for your situation. I couldn't tell you what the average Wolf in Mi weighs, nor how strong they are. I would think a 9 would do the trick, especially with a quick follow up. Cheap practice ammo is cheaper for the 9 than the rest thats for sure.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

jmoser said:


> For various reasons listed above I would suggest a Glock but as stated go rent them all and see what you like.


That's a great idea. Does anybody know of a gun rental range near Lansing, Jackson or Ann Arbor? I live in NW Washtenaw Co. on the Jackson Co. line. Jackson is the closest big city to me at 20 miles distant.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

If you really feel that you need a highly accurate carry gun then I think you are limited to a customized 1911 .45 ACP. With 185 or 230 gr JHP loads you can still keep 3" - 4" groups at 50 yards; can get a clean crisp 3.5 lb trigger. Bad news is you are looking at $1500 minimum.

Check out Wilson, Rock River, Kimber, Clark Custom, Les Baer. Many have combat versions of their proven target 1911s.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Trophy Specialist said:


> That's a great idea. Does anybody know of a gun rental range near Lansing, Jackson or Ann Arbor? I live in NW Washtenaw Co. on the Jackson Co. line. Jackson is the closest big city to me at 20 miles distant.


I don't know exactly what he has available to shoot but I know he has many. Great guy and a good place to shoot. I take my youth hunters there to sight in. Take M50 wesr toward Charlotte to Bellevue Hwy, turn left and it's about 8 miles down on the left, between a couple of curves.

http://www.familyshooterscorral.com/


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> I don't know exactly what he has available to shoot but I know he has many. Great guy and a good place to shoot. I take my youth hunters there to sight in. Take M50 wesr toward Charlotte to Bellevue Hwy, turn left and it's about 8 miles down on the left, between a couple of curves.
> 
> http://www.familyshooterscorral.com/


I took my CCW class there five years ago. You're right, he's a good guy. I wasn't aware that they had guns for rent. I'll give them a call.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I talked with him about CCW class and guns and he said that they had guns for rent.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> I don't know exactly what he has available to shoot but I know he has many. Great guy and a good place to shoot. I take my youth hunters there to sight in. Take M50 wesr toward Charlotte to Bellevue Hwy, turn left and it's about 8 miles down on the left, between a couple of curves.
> 
> http://www.familyshooterscorral.com/


I just talked to them and they do not rent guns. He said they would let me try a few of their own personal guns though on their range.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hmm, that's strange T.S.
Oh, well you can try some of his guns and probably only pay for shells. That's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

A drive, but Silver Bullet in Grand Rapids on Division will rent guns. It's an indoor range. Might be worth it if you can tie the travel into something else. I have not been there in a while, but they usually have a pretty extensive inventory so they may likely have a lot of models for you to shoot. Nice to compare them all at the same time when possible. I'd give them a call and make a day out of it. I'm sure there's a few on your side of the state though.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Ts you can shoot a few of mine if you like in in your area....

as far as all that goes.... the 9mm loaded up with winchester ranger 127 +P+ loadings are outstanding. as well as gold dot 124+P load as well and are mild
fast follow up shots and multiply hits win the fight period no matter what the caliber. 

i shoot all them 45 9mm 40 etc........ i turn to the 9mm more than others for its capacity low muzzle flip during rapid strings of fire now the new smith 45 mp is on my list as well....... but with certian wrist issues the 9mm will be a better choice...... TS get with me we can hit the range ill bring guns jsut let me know when


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

I recently bought a Beretta 96, it's not very easily hidden, but shoots awsome. I just got my CCW today. Going to get a compact, but have a problem being a lefty. I need to shop


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I shoot a beretta myself. Cougar 8040. I'd need a ghetto starter jacket from a rap video to conceal it.

There is a place in Sanford MI that rents guns to shoot at their range. Right on Stark rd. 90 seconds off the highway.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

FieldWalker said:


> I shoot a beretta myself. Cougar 8040. I'd need a ghetto starter jacket from a rap video to conceal it.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

Allow me to add on more thing here. When I originally saw your post I thought this gun was going to be for everyday type ccw. In that case I love my kahr since it is small, I can shoot it well, I can conceal in the waste band with only a t shirt on, and it is highly accurate. On the other hand as this thread has developed and you have added the animal dimension while bow hunting, I will add a second thought to the pile. My Kahr is a covert model which means it has a shortened grip. This only allows it to hold 6 rounds like a revolver does. I am comfortable with that for human situations. If you are concerned about a wolf encounter of the worst kind then you might want something with more capacity since most of the time if you see one wolf there are more very close by. If they are intent on attacking you, you may be dealing with more than one. I am not sure how many is enough but in that situation, round capacity is a critical consideration in your search. Many of the fullsize autos can hold between 10 and 13 rounds. Are they as easy to conceal as my Kahr? Not in normal street attire but if you are bowhunting then they are extremely easy to tuck under a sweat shirt in the early part of the season and under a jacket or coat in the later part of the season. Second, a larger framed auto will certainly help to tame some of the recoil for you. I have to admit, I shoot a 44 with some very stout loads so the small Kahr seems quite tame in comparison. For your situation though I am a bit concerned since I can't tell you what I think it comparible. Everyone else has given great advice so I will not repeat it. What ever caliber you shoot from 9mm up, there are lots of great loads out there. I really like the corbon stuff but there are others that are now making ammo specific to hunting that are great quality stuff. Good luck in your search. Rick


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I would go with at least a 40. Im not a big fan of the 9mm for knockdown power. myself I carry a 357 ruger.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I would recommend that you carry at Smith and Wesson Alaskan. I mean, stopping power is what everyone is looking for right?

Seriously, if you can hit center mass under any "target" scenario with a Sterling 22 LR, I would recommend carrying that. 

As for good general carry guns, my next purchase will be a Sig P230 in 380ACP. If I can hit someone with a 380, I'll have time to get away....i dont see where it matters if I blow their spine out their back or just knock them on their butt. If I hit them, I'll have time to get away. I know that I am comfortable with the recoil of a 380...under any circumstance. And even more important, I know that my wife is capable of working the slide and handling the recoil on the P-230.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

There is no such thing as knockdown power! in a handgun...


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

deputy said:


> There is no such thing as knockdown power! in a handgun...



Pistols are a last ditch defensive weapon. The trick is bullet selection these days. I carry an XD 9mm subcompact with a load of Golden Saber Bonded 124+p. It'll handle +p and +p+ loads, has 15 cap. extended mags available, and is plenty big enough on a dog size critter based on the fact it is going to be on top of you. I personally am not worried about target pistol accuracy in a defensive situation. A person can probably cover 20' before you can react and clear your holster, so with a dog, you'll more than likely be shooting one handed at point blank range while fending it off with the weak hand.


----------

